# occorre et bisognare



## enJoanet

salut!
j´ai un peu de mal à faire la différence entre occurrere et bisognare.... Quelqu´un peut-il me confimer que les phrases ci-dessous sont justes?



Bisogna farlo, Occurre farlo: il faut le faire. ( Mais quelle est la différence entre les deux formes?)


Occurre que lo faccia
Mi occurre farlo
        Ici encore, je ne vois pas bien la différence entre les deux formulations...
merci d´avance!!


----------



## pennak

enJoanet said:


> salut!
> j´ai un peu de mal à faire la différence entre occurrere et bisognare.... Quelqu´un peut-il me confimer que les phrases ci-dessous sont justes?
> 
> 
> 
> Bisogna farlo, Occurre farlo: il faut le faire. ( Mais quelle est la différence entre les deux formes?)
> 
> Occurre que lo faccia
> Mi occurre farlo
> Ici encore, je ne vois pas bien la différence entre les deux formulations...
> merci d´avance!!


 
Avant tout on écrit "occorre" pas "occurre". 

Il n'y a pas de différences entre les deux formes qui sont des synonimes à part que, peut-etre, "occorre" est un plus formel que "bisogna".

Pour les autres deux la différence formel/informel est plus marquée:
"occorre che lo faccia" est très utilisé
"mi occorre farlo" est très formel, on peut l'utiliser en écrivant mais il sonne très élevé.

J'espère avoir répondu à tes questions


----------



## enJoanet

oui!!
merci beaucoup


----------



## nestore

Salut!!!
J'ai juste une petite remarque.
Pour traduire "il faut" l'italien peut recourir à:

*Bisogna+verbe à l'infinitif* _Bisogna farsi coraggio
_
*Ci vuole/Ci vogliono+nom* _Ci vuole coraggio_

*Occorre+verbe à l'infinitif/+nom* _Occorre un po' di pazienza  Occorre essere pazienti_

Bien qu'il relève d'un niveau de langue un peu plus soutenu, par rapport aux deux autres, _occorre _a l'avantage de pouvoir être suivi aussi bien d'un verbe que d'un nom.


Nestore


----------



## enJoanet

merci pour ces précisions!


----------

